# They can always mess things up



## uhooooo (Apr 11, 2019)

I don't know why the label has to be replaced now.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

I noticed on Wed that I had a mix of old label with (more) easily readable addresses and ones with teeny print.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Stop posting pictures with visible TBA numbers. There are Amazon lurkers around.


----------



## uhooooo (Apr 11, 2019)

I can't delete it myself


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Fixed....

And welcome to the forum @uhooooo. :smiles:


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

I hate the new labels with a passion. The font is smaller so it's harder to see. :i'm mad:


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

uberer2016 said:


> I hate the new labels with a passion. The font is smaller so it's harder to see. :i'm mad:


I wear these when I drive flex. :laugh:


----------

